# 1405 Fita



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

The first recurve 1400. I never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## clever_guy (May 21, 2002)

Knew it was just a matter of time...



-CG


----------



## Xander (Dec 4, 2003)

The magical recurve 1400 has been broken,

I wonder how long it will take the gents to reach those points...


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

It bears mention that the score exceeds the women's COMPOUND record by four points.


----------



## Hollywood (Oct 24, 2002)

A link to an article about this tremendous accomplishment:

http://times.hankooki.com/lpage/sports/200410/kt2004101320302151490.htm

-peace,
Kristine


----------



## mbu (Oct 22, 2003)

According to one out of several articles at “The Korea Times”, Park has won at FITA, 70, 60 and 50 meters. As per ArcheryForum post, she had 357 points at 30 meters. So, if this information is accurate, her score was 346 points at 50 meters: 351 + 351 + 346 + 357 = 1405. 
Amazing “as is” and a possibility for an improvement at the shorter distances (current World Records at 50 and 30 meters are 350 and 360 respectively).


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Amazing. There are no words to describe this one. Who says compounds are more accurate???? I thought the 90m world record I watched get broken in NYC was amazing, this is just CRAZY! The Korean olympic archers are becoming better than american compound archers. Park is without a doubt the best overall archer in the world after doing this.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

1405 and I bet she still shoots like a girl! Ken


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

wow!
that leaves me speechless...like seriously...thats incredible
that beats the compound womens wr .......that is so good it's rediculous! lol

purely amazing

Peace
Allan


----------



## JoeM (Mar 31, 2003)

What an amazing display of skill and talent.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

The woman is a machine.................man that just isn't natural.
Talk about having a good day!I think she is my new hero


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Wow 

Korea is producing the best recurve archers in the world and every 2 years, they have new heros.


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

Stole this pic from another thread... but here she is at what looks to be the olympic venue this year!!


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

All I can say is wow! Excuse me while I have an orgasm.  
No seriously that is really amazing shooting for anyone with any equipment much less Olympic recurve. This one should be in the books for a long time. I wonder if she gives lessons?


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Ok quick what's wrong with "Her" form?  Ken


----------



## Focal (Aug 6, 2004)

nothing


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

That is amazing shooting.
Quick someone get their practice ideas.
Katie


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

I BOW 2 said:


> *Ok quick what's wrong with "Her" form?  Ken *


Besides the use of a doinker on the front, nothing.


----------



## Canadian Buck (Apr 7, 2004)

What kind of scope is that?? I need to know... maybe it can improve my scores some.

Awesome shooting!!!!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Looks Like a Leica


----------



## SteveFSA (May 21, 2002)

Anyone kbnow if this qualifies as a WR? Was it a FITA star event?


----------



## Leighton (Aug 24, 2004)

SteveFSA said:


> *Anyone kbnow if this qualifies as a WR? Was it a FITA star event? *


Yes, its a new WR. Check the fita website. I think it was www.fita.org


----------



## BILL B (Jun 21, 2003)

The correct web page for FITA is

http://www.archery-fita.org/

and they have not yet posted the new score.


----------



## Lusch (Nov 8, 2002)

BILL B said:


> *The correct web page for FITA is
> 
> http://www.archery-fita.org/
> 
> and they have not yet posted the new score. *


This is the old website. Don't understand why that one is still online...

The new website is: www.archery.org
The new score has been posted here.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

That is an amazing score. Right on.


----------



## pdinphx (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm so proud ...


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

Pete731 said:


> *Wow
> 
> Korea is producing the best recurve archers in the world and every 2 years, they have new heros. *


Wait and see what will happen in the next 2 years.
The korean national coach sent a couple of his best shooters to the german national coach for COMPOUND shooting.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

> Wait and see what will happen in the next 2 years. The korean national coach sent a couple of his best shooters to the german national coach for COMPOUND shooting.



I can see it now... a whole generation of Korean punchers. Sighs of relief being heard from the USA to France and every compound power in between


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

>--gt--> said:


> *I can see it now... a whole generation of Korean punchers. Sighs of relief being heard from the USA to France and every compound power in between   *


LMAO!


----------



## Arrowsarc (Jul 11, 2004)

Thanks >--GT--> and Brad, I'll have to pass that along to Martina Schacht and a few other successful German shooters. Oh, how I love ignorance!


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Ah, the German sense of humor.... 

I have seen your shooters up close and personal more than once. I even have a few _Schützenverbandes Hamburg_ friends.

The truth is there are indeed several very good German compound shooters- but many of them *are* punchers.

By the way, my KAA contacts don't seem to know about any Koreans going to German coaches for compound coaching.


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

That is truly an accomplishment in the world of archery...congratulations to Park Sung-hyun!!


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

>--gt--> said:


> *
> 
> Ah, the German sense of humor...
> *


The GERMAN sense of humor........ 
He is an US guy living in Germany!



> *
> By the way, my KAA contacts don't seem to know about any Koreans going to German coaches for compound coaching. *


Maybe your KAA contacts are not so well informed?
I will scan the pics and the comments from our 
archery magazine. I am sure, you will identify Mr. Seo,
you will identify the FORMER Recurvers and, maybe, Mr. Thiele. 
I think, the Koreans had something in mind, that they sent their shooters to Germany, instead of the USA.



> *
> I even have a few Schützenverbandes Hamburg friends.
> *


Oh, yeah, btw, 80% of our top females and men are shooting BT releases. I have no idea, from which year is your level of awareness. Hm, maybe from 1994 instead of 2004?
Especially the top shooters from Hamburg, and I know them all, are ALL BT release shooters!


----------



## oops (Feb 16, 2004)

*german punchers*

GT 

who are the other punchers in Hamburg ???
I think I know everybody around here and I think I never met you.
All the top field archers from Hamburg shot BT and they do it very well. 
I'm probably the best puncher with a BT release in the region, so just give me some names and I can get together with these guys to form a self help group ;-)


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

*Re: german punchers*



oops said:


> *
> 
> to form a self help group ;-) *


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

man lighten up guys you could substiture any other country for germany and the joke would be the same and still half true. I would guess that 75%+ compounders in the world punch, that's why we have elite.  

Now excuse my ignorance, but who are Germany's top compounders and what have they shot? (Interested, have not heard much from there)


----------



## JeffS (Sep 15, 2003)

*Great Shooting!*

Park Sung-hyun got lucky! Let's see her do that again. 

That is an awesome score! Congratulations!


----------



## Metrodix (May 30, 2002)

Marcus said:


> *
> 
> Now excuse my ignorance, but who are Germany's top compounders and what have they shot? (Interested, have not heard much from there) *


"Best field scores ever" list from FITA (www.archery.org)

From the top 5 are 4 from Germany!!
Only place 3 is from Denmark.

btw, the best US guy is Dave Cousins on place 18.

http://www.archery.org/clients/fita...his year at the German championship. And won.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

At the Worlds in New York last year, the Korean coach spent an hour or so watching myself and other Canadian Team members shoot. As anyone who has seen me shoot will attest....I can bend a trigger from time to time.....maybe after we won the Bronze, the Koreans figured it was the way to do things....you can thank me later.....


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey, Xs24-7 - this thread reminds me of a small wager you and I entered into some time late last year. You have 2 more months to reach that magic number. How's it looking?


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Recurve vs Compound FITA records*

I'm a humbled compound shooter...


----------

